# Public Invited to Comment on Langston State Game Area



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
July 22, 2005

Contact: 
John Niewoonder 616-794-2658
Mary Dettloff 517-335-3014 

Public Invited to Comment on Langston State Game Area

State wildlife officials today announced a public meeting in south central Michigan to discuss development of a strategic plan for the Langston State Game Area (SGA) located in northwest Montcalm County about 30 miles northeast of Grand Rapids.

As part of this planning process, the DNR is soliciting public input through an open house meeting. The meeting is an excellent opportunity for the public to learn more about Michigan's state game and wildlife areas and provide comment on the plan for the Langston State Game Area.

The meeting will take place from 3 to 6 p.m. Tuesday, Aug. 2, at the Flat River State Game Area Field Office located at 6650 Long Lake Road in Belding.

Strategic plans outline the management that will occur on these lands, which are administered by the DNR Wildlife Division. These lands were purchased and dedicated specifically for wildlife restoration and wildlife-related recreation. 

Staff will be available to informally meet with the public to answer questions and accept input. The DNR will accept written comments on the strategic plan, which is available at the Flat River SGA field office, prior to the open house. 

Persons with disabilities needing accommodations for the meeting should contact John Niewoonder at 616-794-2658 a minimum of five working days before the event. Requests made less than five days before this meeting may not be accommodated. 

The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the state's natural resources for current and future generations.


----------

